# let's see what everyone is working on.



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

let's see what everyone is working on...i'll go first.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

im not working on much since i started the new job... got over time starting tomorrow... not much time to work... but i got two widgeon going home as soon as i get ahold of the guy and i took in 5 geese last week... soon enough.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

wow congrats on the new job....and overtime to boot, good for you !!!


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Mostly working on drifting a spawn bag. When the fishing slows down I have several fish to mold and mount. Next up is a fat Perch.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

Fat perch here too.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

yep, thems some fat perch...nice work.


----------



## fish patroll (May 8, 2002)

duxdog said:


> Mostly working on drifting a spawn bag. When the fishing slows down I have several fish to mold and mount. Next up is a fat Perch.


sounds like a great plan......must be nice


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

thank you for the congrats. the ot is nice... i cant wait for pay day lol been unejoyed since 2 days before my bday in oct... barely kept my nose above water this season. just figures, i take those geese in the same day i got the new job  could have used that big check many times over the last 5 months lol.

talk about fat perch! do you have any repro's?


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

No repros. All I do is skin mounts.


----------



## neil duffey (Feb 22, 2004)

DFJISH said:


> No repros. All I do is skin mounts.


i was thinking of some one else lol sorry bout that.


----------

